# C100k Dual Gang Pots



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 5, 2019)

Just a quick tip that Tayda now sells these. The Photon Vibe uses them.








						100K OHM C100K 100KC Anti-Log Dual Taper Potentiometer
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



They were unobtanium for a spell. They are not right angle, but they'll do the job with some fiddling.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 5, 2019)

Well geez, even PPP has em. When it rains it pours.








						Alpha Potentiometer C100K 16mm Dual-Gang
					

Pedal Parts Plus has the finest effect pedal parts available for the boutique builder or DIYer. Customize an aluminum enclosure to house your effect pedal with services such as drilling, powder coating, and UV printing.



					www.pedalpartsplus.com


----------



## Barry (Sep 8, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Well geez, even PPP has em. When it rains it pours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like their hook up wire


----------

